# What is sweet and sour "simmering" sauce?



## magnoliasouth (Jun 9, 2009)

I found a recipe online for a slow cooker sweet and sour chicken, but it calls for sweet and sour "simmering" sauce. What is that? Can I not just use regular sweet and sour sauce? I would post the link but this site won't let me (yet).  

It's for a 3-ingredient recipe and because I'm going to be using it while traveling, I need to be sure that if I can't find the special simmering sauce that I can use something else.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 9, 2009)

I see no reason you can't use commercially-prepared sweet-and-sour sauce.  I've never heard of "simmering" sauce.  Where'd you find the recipe?  You can answer in a PM if you wish.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, magnoliasouth.  I did my grocery shopping today and went to at least 6 different stores.  Everything from Kroger to Wal-Mart and a few others.  I checked all the Asian sections and NONE of them had anything labeled sweet-and-sour simmer(ing) sauce.  Plenty of different brands of sweet-and-sour sauce and nothing in the 26-ounce size.

So there's my research.  Go for it and make it with what's available.  I see no reason why you shouldn't.


----------



## magnoliasouth (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my! Katie I sure hope you didn't go to that many stores just for me! 

I myself have been to three looking for it too, and I found nothing either. Of course, this is Mobile and not finding it isn't unusual. lol!

Thank you so much for the help though. I guess I'll just use the regular sauce, which I couldn't see why I couldn't use it anyway.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 11, 2009)

No, I didn't go just for you.  I shop every two weeks because the nearest shopping area is 40 miles from me.  I had 23 stops yesterday.  I left at about 8:30 in the morning and pulled into the driveway about 5:30.  Long day.


----------



## magnoliasouth (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, I guess it was a long day! Excellent planning though. 

When I lived in Alaska I did the same thing, although I didn't have too many choices when it came to shopping. Still, I tried to get as much done as possible when I went into town.


----------

